# 16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor - Replaced sensor Calibration required?



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

So last week I was borrowing a family members car and check engine light came on. (2005 jetta 2.5) I scanned it, it was the camshaft position sensor. I replaced it this evening with a new factory part, put car back together but now it will not start. I took the new sensor out and put the old one in and still no start. I then put the new one back in, vag'ed it again :

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 QE HW: Hardware No 
Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 6607
Software Coding: 0000003
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 71E2305B112F
3 Faults Found:

16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal 
P0341 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
16497 - Intake Air Temp. Sensor (G42): Signal too High 
P0113 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
16486 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too Low 
P0102 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent

Readiness: 0110 1101


I did not have the clamp on the intake boot so I am thinking that could be the mass air and air temp fault because they were not on there the first time I vag'ed it.

So to the route of my question, is there some type of adaption I must do when replacing the cps?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## FitchHollister (Apr 28, 2004)

Did you ever figure this out? I'm getting the exact same codes.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

I haven't had to replace this sensor in my Rabbit, but I've had to do it on two previous Audi's. I haven't ever heard of a calibration for this part...should be just swap and go. If the MAF readings were off because it wasn't connected properly try correcting this and then doing a hard clear on the codes. Then try starting it and see if the codes return. Thats probably the best way to start the diagnosis.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

Fitch, have you replaced the cam position sensor, or do you just have the code with the part still in place?

I don't know what you were thinking creating your username though man, "FitchHollister"...??? haha how old are you? :facepalm:


----------



## cbloyer81 (Jan 14, 2011)

LampyB said:


> Fitch, have you replaced the cam position sensor, or do you just have the code with the part still in place?
> 
> I don't know what you were thinking creating your username though man, "FitchHollister"...??? haha how old are you? :facepalm:


I made that username when I was 20, I'm 30 now. My apologies. I replaced the sensor. It's fixed. I'd like to do a little write up. Should I put it here or go to the tech section?


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

well i think this is the tech. section, but i'm pretty sure there's a DIY writeup area to post stuff for the rabbit / 2.5L. 

no need for an apology on the username, i just thought it was pretty damn funny. :laugh:


----------



## Mylch (Nov 19, 2006)

For me it ending up not being the cps. The cam gear on these cars is pressed on and well did not stay on like it was supposed to and bent some valves.


----------



## cbloyer81 (Jan 14, 2011)

I did a quick write up of this procedure. 

I was getting the following codes at about 90,000 miles:

2 Faults Found: 
000802 - Engine Speed Sensor (G28): No Signal 
P0322 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent - MIL ON

I fixed the code by going to the dealer and picking up what they called the crankshaft position sensor. I know when I was investigating this I was trying to figure out what the difference was between the engine speed sensor, crankshaft position sensor, and the camshaft position sensor. The engine speed sensor and crankshaft sensor are the same thing. The camshaft position sensor is different. 

Even though the OP had a camshaft position sensor issue, I decided to post this here since my crankshaft issue brought me here through Google and it may bring others with the same problem. 

The part number for the crankshaft position sensor is 07K-906-433-B and it lists for $63.03.

Here you can see the location of the sensor.










Here you can see the two fasteners holding it in. 










There are two tie down points for the cable. Be careful with the metal one, it will stay on the old sensor and you'll think you lost it. 










This is where the harnes connects. Remove it from it's bracket and disconnect.










Two photos of the sensor. 



















Installation is the reverse of removal.


----------

